# Straight Power E8-CM 580



## EX-Buzz (16. Januar 2019)

Guten Abend, 

ich bräuchte für o.g. Netzteil ein zusätzliches PCIe 6+2 pin Kabel, da die Grafikkarte 2x 8pin als Stromversorgung benötigt.

Die  CP-6610 bzw. CP-6620 kann ich nicht nutzen, zwecks dem 12pin Anschluss. Welche möglichkeiten gäbe es noch? 

Mfg


----------



## RubySoho (16. Januar 2019)

Ein neues Netzteil.
welche karte soll denn drann hängen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2019)

Das Netzteil ist echt alt. Das solltest du ersetzen.


----------



## max310kc (16. Januar 2019)

Eine andere Alternative wäre den bequiet Support anzuschreiben.

Hab mir aus genau dem gleichen Grund bei BQ mal ein neues Kabel für dieses Netzteil besorgt. Waren damals  4€ und 2 Tage bis es da war.


----------



## GrueneMelone (16. Januar 2019)

Das Netzteil ist für aktuelle Grafikkarten ab der 9er Serie von Nvidia nicht mehr geeignet bin ich der Meinung. Das Ding hat echt schon paar Jahre aufm Buckel. Das ist das wichtigste Teil bei einem PC, da würde ich nicht sparen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (17. Januar 2019)

Danke für eure Sorgen. Langsam wird es hier in diesem Forum zum Standard, dass man ungefragt Antworten bekommt, auf Fragen, die keiner gestellt hat. Und dann auch noch 3 mal, damit jeder etwas schreiben kann um seinen Counter zu erhöhen.

@max310kc

Danke, das hab ich gestern simultan auch gemacht, da ich nicht wusste wo schneller geantwortet wird.

@RubyoSoho, Treshold

Das Netzteil ist noch original verpackt und war nicht in Betrieb. Ich hatte dieses NT 2x gekauft, da ich damals noch ein Projekt beginnen wollte, welches aber nie angefangen wurde. Der Rechner aus meiner Sig ist so nicht mehr existent, da verkauft, sonst hätte ich dort das Kabel ausgeborgt. Angeschlossen werden solll eine AMD HD 8990 (zu Testzwecken) um die Funktionsfähigkeit zu testen um Sie dann zu veräussern.

@GrueneMelone

Deine Meinung beruht auf welchen Fakten? Meinen != Wissen

Gekauft 2013 -> 3 Jahre Garantie -> danach soll ich also ein funktionierendes NT wegwerfen, weil?

Bissher mit dem NT betrieben:

GTX 780 -> 380 W
GTX 780Ti -> 410 W
CF AMD 7850 -> 440W 

GTX 1080 -> 350W

Nun erkläre mir bitte, warum sich mein Netzteil nicht selbst zerlegt hat. Warte........ Nein, ich möchte darauf keine Antwort haben. Danke



P.S. Be-quiet hat auf meine Anfrage geantwortet, folgendes Produkt kann beim Support geordert werden:

KABE9VGA4  	Kabel be quiet! E9  PCI-E VGA2 -  2 x 6+2 Pin (Rot) (580W/680W)


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2019)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist noch original verpackt und war nicht in Betrieb. Ich hatte dieses NT 2x gekauft, da ich damals noch ein Projekt beginnen wollte, welches aber nie angefangen wurde. Der Rechner aus meiner Sig ist so nicht mehr existent, da verkauft, sonst hätte ich dort das Kabel ausgeborgt. Angeschlossen werden solll eine AMD HD 8990 (zu Testzwecken) um die Funktionsfähigkeit zu testen um Sie dann zu veräussern.



Das Netzteil lief noch nie?
Dann auf jeden Fall entsorgen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (17. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil lief noch nie?
> Dann auf jeden Fall entsorgen.



Ähm ...nein. Und nun bitte ich darum, mich mit solchen Ideen zu verschonen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2019)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ähm ...nein. Und nun bitte ich darum, mich mit solchen Ideen zu verschonen.



Daran sieht man, dass du von der Materie Null Ahnung hast. Echt erschreckend.


----------



## GrueneMelone (17. Januar 2019)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ähm ...nein. Und nun bitte ich darum, mich mit solchen Ideen zu verschonen.



Thema Sicherheitsschaltung, Alterung von Netzteilkomponenten. Zudem ist die Technik in dem Netzteil stark veraltet. GPUs haben sich verändert. Die Spannungsspitzen sind deutlich krasser geworden vor allem seit der 900er und 1000er Serie von Nvidia. Deswegen sind moderne Netzteile auch nicht mehr gruppenreguliert. Weil diese Spannungsspitzen schlagen sich ansonsten wie bei deinem E8 auf andere Schienen durch. Festplatten freuen sich.

Klar kannst du das nutzen, aber dann bitte nicht heulen, wie man hier häufiger liest, wenn der ganze Rechner oder CPU, MB sich verabschiedet plötzlich. Es geht nicht nur um die Leistung bei einem Netzteil! Und Anforderungen ändern sich auch mit den Jahren manchmal, weil sich die Komponenten auch ändern


----------



## EX-Buzz (17. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daran sieht man, dass du von der Materie Null Ahnung hast. Echt erschreckend.



Man Threshold, da du mich nicht kennst, interessiert es mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, wie du über mich denkst. Da ich meine Antwort vom Support bekommen habe, ist für mich alles geklärt. Spam hier noch ein bischen rum und hab Spaß. Küsschen 

Out!


----------

